# Private HSG COST



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi girls
Does anyone know how much a HSG investigation to check Fallopian tubes costs privately? And also where you can get it done so that rvh will accept results? 

Thanks
Carina xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Angels
Three of the RVH's consultants are in Medical associates in Derryvoigie Avenue in Belfast.  I would imagine if you contacted them there privately they would be able to point you in the right direction.  Drs Traub/Agbaje/McManus all operate private appointments there.


----------

